# Review of FAMU - Film School in Czech



## ridzk (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi

Going through the list of top 10 film schools in the world, I got to know of the FAMU- film school in Prague. I checked their website and everything and find their Academy Preparation program- English  suitable for my purpose. However I need a review of this program from anybody who has been there, done that. I am an Indian and am really concerned about the safety in Prague which as I am informed is a problem. Please let me know whatever anybody knows about the school, the program and staying there. Again I have seen the school website and know the basics.

Regards,


----------



## ridzk (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello

I really really really need to know how good is the one year program offered at FAMU- the English language program. I am an Indian and also concerned about the level of safety of foreigners in Prague. Please let me know people!!


----------



## Eman (Jan 2, 2013)

Born and raised in Prague.

Be cool. Prague is a great town. There are some parts of Prague you shouldn't go at night, as in every major city in Europe. Film Academy is right in the center of the city. Dont take any taxi cab, because it costs pretty great money, but that's pretty all. 

I wasn't rubbed in Prague like ever. Students at FAMU are great people, alumnis too. What I know, accomodation for foreigners is pretty cool, some rooftop apartments. For foreigners is FAMU, probably, pretty expensive. But thats your business 

If you will have any questions, just write me an e-mail.

And yes, Im student of Directing and Screenwriting, although not in Prague, but still in Czech republic.

Cheers


----------



## ItalianFilmmaker (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi,
I'm Italian and I love Prague.  I have been there several times  and I think that Prague is a wonderful city. I'm curious to know what are the chances of working in movies in Prague. Thanks


----------



## adixnl (May 16, 2022)

ridzk said:


> Hi
> 
> Going through the list of top 10 film schools in the world, I got to know of the FAMU- film school in Prague. I checked their website and everything and find their Academy Preparation program- English  suitable for my purpose. However I need a review of this program from anybody who has been there, done that. I am an Indian and am really concerned about the safety in Prague which as I am informed is a problem. Please let me know whatever anybody knows about the school, the program and staying there. Again I have seen the school website and know the basics.
> 
> Regards,


Same here. I am an Indian who is looking forward to study at FAMU, but has no idea regarding Prague and how the place is towards foreign students. It would be great is someone let me know about the scholarships that the government gives out to foreign students.

Regards,
adixnl


----------

